# small sample of Katsumi Kitamura's season diet.



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

i think he has passed away now though.






anyone know what those liquids are is it vinegar and some oil?






:lift:


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

got this from another forum

Ok thats mental, got the wife to translate what he was saying..

The first meal is 20 egg whites.. he keeps the egg yokes to give to the animals that live around his building. The vanilla essence is for taste.

He then takes a nap wakes up and because he doesnt have time gets a bunch of raw frozen chicken breasts and blends them... he adds vanilla essence and a straberry flavouring to the shake.

I asked why the guy hasnt been a regular visitor to the ER with food poisioning but aparently you can eat chicken raw in japan due to the chicken being so fresh - its quite a common thing to eat raw chicken with soy sauce..


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I wrote that. LoL thats from SDF yea?

You know he ate pet food.

He was a genius and a mentor to the Japanese IFBB pro Hidetata Yamagishi.

Sadly he passed away a few days before the NOC, that was his prep video for the contest.

The DVD is impossible to get outside of Japan - I asked his manager but there was no reply - aparently they only distribute the dvd inside of Japan. but he goes into detail about his prep - probably due to him studying as a doctor (he droped out).


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah from SDF, i searched him on the forum and found your thread, what a small world lol.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

why on earth would he eat pet food, oh that explains the pets must eat his food too. he looked good back in the days.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Hahha yea its a small world.

He had many unusual theories,

He had many intresting theories, consider that he never used a tanning bed because he considered that the suns natural rays were more benifical than a bed. so every day even in the winter he would sit on the roof of his house getting a tan...


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

damm man just watched his vids man O.O

Hell seemd to work for him damm O.O hardcore o.o

Really never expected so see that damm...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Wogi, what was the cause of Death ?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Wogi, what was the cause of Death ?


Complications from the contest prep - very similar to A. Munzer.

Alough a autopsy was never published there were a number of issues with his diet aproach, he used hardly any carbs in his diet in the run up to that show, so when he used insulin it was very hard to stableize the blood sugar levels. Alough this in isolation probably didnt cause his death it deffo was a contributeing factor. In addition to this, theres the use of duiretics (in all honesty its probably the accoiciated issues with this that was the final straw.)

Many times in the gym he had to be taken to the ER because he went hypo.

I dont know the complete details because I dont have the dvd yet. But his diet was very unusual - thats for sure.


----------

